# Some fluff. Jan 27



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Finally had enough to plow this AM. Only took a couple pics.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Lookin good. More than we've had all year. 1" total, between 2 different 'events'.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice truck. That an LBZ? I wouldn't run the winter grille cover while plowing, if I were you. You may overheat while you are in transport.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Antnee77, do you happen to know how cold it gets in Sudbury?? -21*C tonight
and -17*C throught the day tomorrow!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's cold, but you are restricting airflow enough with the blade up during travel, it doesn't help to have the winter cover in the way as well. It really doesn't matter how cold it is outside, because once the engine heats up, the heat is going to circulate inside the engine compartment and further heat it up. Just keep an eye on your temp. gauge.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice pics, and very nice truck...I like the regular cabs...Any more pics of the truck? and glad you got to finally make some payup


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually the winter front on the truck doesn't affect it with the plow. I don't have any long pushes at high speed so maybe that is why. I have gone on the highway and the truck just went to normall operating temp and never got any warmer than normall. It's on and off in seconds so if the temp were to get higher than normall I can easily remove it.

It is a LBZ with 6 speed Allison tranny.

Few more pics of the truck.


















When I first bought it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey bowtie, what'd you pay for those trailer mirrors? and where?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

06HD BOSS;360488 said:


> Hey bowtie, what'd you pay for those trailer mirrors? and where?


They are the 06/7 optional towing mirrors. Upper mirror is power, manual extend. Lower mirror is manual adjust. Heated as well.

Part No. Description LIST YOURS

15904034 MIRROR $270.78 $183.72

15904035 MIRROR $270.78 $183.72

Can go to www.partszoneonline.com.


----------

